# Springtime travel to Montreal/Niagra



## jaym (Nov 17, 2009)

All-
 Assisting my in-laws with their plans to travel for in early 2010 to Montreal area for anniversary trip. They wish to visit many of the sites in Old Montreal and plan to stay for 2 or 3 nights in downtown hotel. Hotels you may have enjoyed? Can be luxury type hotel such as Le Saint-Sulpice, Loews, etc.

However, before arriving in Montreal thinking of having them fly into possibly BUF Intl. Airport. They want to stay a night or two in one of the hotels at Niagra Falls, possibly Marriott Fallsview.
They do not plan to rent a vehicle in either location. Heard traffic can be difficult in Montreal and they are in their seventies.
Logistically, how best to get from Niagra area to Montreal for second leg of trip? Is there a train they could take or bus services, such as Gray Lines, they could reserve? How would you most safely and comfortably travel between these locations. Also, should they fly out of Canada, what airport? Or take the same bus or train back to Niagra area to fly from BUF?
I appreciate any advice, comments you can offer.    J-


----------



## BevL (Nov 17, 2009)

I live on the "other" end of the country and you may know this, but airfare in Canada is typically much more expensive due to the taxes they tack on.

I'm sorry but that's all I can contribute.  But others will be along.  I believe there have been a number of posts on accomodations in Montreal since there's no in-city timeshare there.  And I remember some posts about where to stay near the Falls as well.  If you haven't done a search, I'd encourage you to, but I'm sure others will be along to answer your questions.

Bev


----------



## jaym (Nov 17, 2009)

BevL said:


> I believe there have been a number of posts on accomodations in Montreal since there's no in-city timeshare there.  And I remember some posts about where to stay near the Falls as well.  If you haven't done a search, I'd encourage you to, but I'm sure others will be along to answer your questions.
> 
> Bev



Bev-
 Thanks. Yes, I did see the thread on lack of timeshares in Montreal. My wife's parents plan to stay a couple of nights in each area so a TS wouldn't be ideal anyway. They may consider a B&B in Niagra area but generally prefer hotels when they travel.
I saw TripAdvisor reviews of some of the hotels in downtown Montreal. Many would be fine, some offer pkgs.
The big issue is how do they move between areas, plan for flights, w/o a car rental. I saw that downtown has the STM light rail which seems similar to subway system in U.S. Would appreciate any comments on STM as well as guided tours in the Montreal area. 
I'm sure many TUGers have traveled throughout Canada. I have been hoping to visit Montreal for yrs. but it looks like my in-laws are going to beat me to it.....

J


----------



## Art (Nov 17, 2009)

We live on Grand Island which is between Buffalo and Niagara Falls.  I would guess that it is about a 45 minute drive from the airport to Niagara Fall, ON.

I don't know about taking a cab from the airport to NF, ON.  It does involve crossing the border so at the very least it would involve finding a cab driver that would be willing to deal with a two passes across the border.  You might want to check to see if there is some sort of shuttle service available.

Around here, we are used to thinking of Toronto and NF as a combined trip.  Montreal is several hundred miles to the east of NF.  There might be a rail connection, "VIA" would be a good starting point for a search.  Given that distance, it would be most logical for the return to be from Montreal.  In any case, combining NF and Montreal in a driving trip would take a reasonable amount of effort; doing it without a car isn't a very good idea.

Now, taking a step back and assuming a car rental in Buffalo (no real traffic problems for the Falls especially if we are talking an off season trip).  The bad news is that there are no direct flights to Montreal from Buffalo at the current time.  There would have to be a connection somewhere - Philadelphia, New York, Boston ??

Have fun arranging this trip.

Art


----------



## Chrisky (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm sure they would be able to take a train from Niagara Falls to Montreal.  They would have a stopover in Toronto, then on to Montreal.  The stopover in Toronto wouldn't be too bad, as the train station is right across the street from The Royal York Hotel, where they could stop in for a snack or drink.
http://www.viarail.ca/en
I'm sure you would be able to arrange some sort of transfer from Buffalo to Niagara Falls.
http://www.buffaloairport.com/


----------



## amanven (Nov 17, 2009)

You can fly into Buffalo.  Ground transport in the form of a taxi is not practical because of the border crossing and the distance and time involved.  It is almost 45 minutes to the border (depending on where you cross)from the airport and then additional time to Niagara Falls and that doesn't count the possible wait time you may encounter at the Canadian border (depending on the time of day it could be considerable).  You can take the Amtrak train(from the Depew station) from Buffalo to Niagara Falls Ontario.  The Niagara Falls station is just a few miles from the main falls tourist area so a taxi could get you to hotels with a fallsview.

From Niagara Falls you can take VIA Rail to Toronto.  If you have the time  don't mind a couple of station changes and a long but scenic trip , take VIA all the way to Montreal.  If you want to keep the trip between Niagara Falls and Montreal to a minimum.  Take VIA to Toronto, get ground transport from the VIA station to the Toronto International airport and then take one of the many flights avaliable on several different airlines (Westjet, Air Canada, Porter Air)to Montreal. 

Some of the Tuggers on this board from Toronto might be able to suggest a better VIA station than the Toronto downtown station one to get to the airport (Oakville??).


----------



## jaym (Nov 18, 2009)

amanven said:


> From Niagara Falls you can take VIA Rail to Toronto....If you want to keep the trip between Niagara Falls and Montreal to a minimum.  Take VIA to Toronto, get ground transport from the VIA station to the Toronto International airport and then take one of the many flights avaliable on several different airlines (Westjet, Air Canada, Porter Air)to Montreal.



Thank you all for the advice, much appreciated.

Need to discuss with my in-laws the use of the VIA train as an option and if they want to spend that much time on the train. Certainly is a long, but I assume quite scenic, ride. I looked over train schedule on their website, appears to be about 6+ hrs., too long for me.
Personally, as described by amanven, I would fly from Toronto to Montreal. I believe cost differential of flights from Toronto vs. VIA train would be about twice as much. But I wouldn't want to spend most of a day on the rail to travel between these locations so it would be worth it. I plan to look into this all flight option for them.
I think it would make sense to visit Niagara first leg of trip, seek flights to Toronto from Boston. Forget about border crossing via vehicle from BUF and best to clear customs at airports. 
Art suggested return flights from Montreal and that makes sense. Appears relatively easy to obtain flight direct from MON to BOS.  
As I get details together to assist for this trip, I really would like to make this same trip w/DW soon. 
Happy Holidays..... J


----------



## Smooth Air (Nov 18, 2009)

Are they going in the Spring or "early 2010"? Makes a big difference in terms of weather ( your title says "springtime", text says early 2010 which is winter).

From the US, a trip to Montreal & a trip the Niagara Region of Ontario are really 2 separate trips so I would deal with one at a time.

*Montreal: *

Fly from US to Montreal (which city of origin? You may have said where they live but I missed it..Boston?) Depending on your in-laws city of origin, they may be able to fly Air Canada on a direct flight. I would just look for direct flights on any airline.
This keeps it simple. 

We like The Omni Hotel ( Mt Royal) in downtown Montreal b/c it is centrally located @ Sherbrooke & Peel  ( they can take cabs to Old Montreal). Omni is about 20 minutes from the Montreal airport (YUL is the airport code). Museums, restaurants, shopping, historic McGill University are all a stone's throw from Omni ( McGill is across the street on Sherbrooke!).


*Niagara *:

Fly from Montreal(YUL) to Toronto(YYZ) on Air Canada or Westjet. AC has almost hourly direct, non-stop flights from Montreal to Toronto. ( you may also want to check Montreal/Hamilton, Ontario but flights are less frequent).
Reserve a limo or shuttle with Niagara Air Bus ( Google them for more info) to pick up your in-laws @ the Toronto airport.( or Hamilton). They will drive them to Niagara Falls (Marriott or wherever). It's about an hour and a half if not in rush hour from Toronto airport, slightly less from Hamilton.
As long as their flight does not arrive in Toronto/Hamiton b/t 2:00PM & 5:30PM, they shd be ok. I like to arrive Toronto around noon to avoid rush hour traffic on the QEW ( Queen Elizabeth Way) which is the major artery to Niagara. I very seldom use Hamilton b/c of the infrequency of available flights.  

Ok....so now we have them in the Niagara region. Tour Niagara Falls & Niagara-on-the Lake(NOTL)....maybe even stay in NOTL?? And take a tour bus to Niagara Falls??
When it is time to go home, take a cab or Niagara Air Bus to the Buffalo airport(BUF). With all due respect to the poster above, it's not 45 minutes from the border to BUF...more like 15 minutes from the Peace Bridge to BUF airport. Fly BUF home.

Smooth Air


----------



## Art (Nov 18, 2009)

smoothair said:


> When it is time to go home, take a cab or Niagara Air Bus to the Buffalo airport(BUF). With all due respect to the poster above, it's not 45 minutes from the border to BUF...more like 15 minutes from the Peace Bridge to BUF airport. Fly BUF home.
> 
> Smooth Air



Since I live here, I am well aware that it is not a long trip from the Peace Bridge to the Buffalo Airport.   However, the Peace Bridge is not in Niagara Falls which  is the area that is being visited.  According to my map of the area, the Peace Bridge is approximately 20 miles from the Falls.

If someone is visiting in Fort Erie, the Peace Bridge is certainly the best route to the Buffalo Airport.  For those visiting Niagara Falls, ON, crossing into the US at the Rainbow Bridge in Niagara Falls is the preferred route.

Art


----------



## amanven (Nov 19, 2009)

"If someone is visiting in Fort Erie, the Peace Bridge is certainly the best route to the Buffalo Airport. For those visiting Niagara Falls, ON, crossing into the US at the Rainbow Bridge in Niagara Falls is the preferred route."

Okay I stand corrected.  Since we tend to cross into Buffalo at the Peace Bridge, it is the first crossing that comes to mind when I think of Buffalo Airport. Once you have crossed from the Canadian side into Buffalo you can indeed get to the airport fairly quickly (although I think 15 minutes is a bit too optimistic even in the best of traffic situations). For Niagara Falls you are better to cross at Lewiston or the Rainbow bridge.  The Rainbow bridge is the best choice for going into Niagara Falls but crossing there can sometimes be time consuming depending on when you choose to come across.  Regardless of where you cross it is a good idea to assume you will encounter a certain amount of delay.  If it doesn't happen you are that much further ahead of the game.


----------



## jaym (Nov 19, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Are they going in the Spring or "early 2010"? Makes a big difference in terms of weather ( your title says "springtime", text says early 2010 which is winter).
> 
> From the US, a trip to Montreal & a trip the Niagara Region of Ontario are really 2 separate trips so I would deal with one at a time.
> 
> ...



 The trip is being planned for April, right after Easter holiday. They would be traveling from Boston's Logan Arpt.
One possibility is they could hold out and wait for mid-May. I assume the weather will only improve in that region as we get deeper in the calendar...but most room rates will rise along with the temperature, right?
I did see quite a few non-stop flights on Air Canada from Beantown to Montreal or Toronto. From reviewing the "triangle" of flights, Boston/Montreal/Toronto/Boston appears cost would be at least $1,000. 
Thanks for the specific info on traffic, travel routes, etc.


----------



## amanven (Nov 19, 2009)

jaym said:


> The trip is being planned for April, right after Easter holiday. They would be traveling from Boston's Logan Arpt.
> One possibility is they could hold out and wait for mid-May. I assume the weather will only improve in that region as we get deeper in the calendar...but most room rates will rise along with the temperature, right?
> I did see quite a few non-stop flights on Air Canada from Beantown to Montreal or Toronto. From reviewing the "triangle" of flights, Boston/Montreal/Toronto/Boston appears cost would be at least $1,000.
> Thanks for the specific info on traffic, travel routes, etc.



Easter is very early in April 2010.  If they go right after Easter it is quite possible there could still be some remaining snow in Montreal.  Niagara won't be looking it's best either as the leaves won't be out on the trees yet and the beautiful tulip gardens in Niagara won't be out in bloom. Mid may would be a better time as long as you go before the Victoria Day long weekend which is the first big long weekend of the summer season.  That weekend in 2010 is May 22, 23 and 24.  Room rates and airline seats will go up a bit in advance of that weekend.  The real big increases in rooms and airfares usually starts the last week of June as kids finish the school year and a lot of Canadians plan on taking July vacations.


----------



## jaym (Nov 19, 2009)

amanven said:


> .....go before the Victoria Day long weekend which is the first big long weekend of the summer season.  That weekend in 2010 is May 22, 23 and 24.  Room rates and airline seats will go up a bit in advance of that weekend.  The real big increases in rooms and airfares usually starts the last week of June as kids finish the school year and a lot of Canadians plan on taking July vacations.




O.K., good to know.  thanks for the info.
Right, similar effect to that of Memorial Day here in U.S., summer season, rates begin to rise. Off-peak is over in most coastal areas, exceptions usually Northern New England mountain areas, VT, NH, ME.  
I will be seeing the in-laws this upcoming week and plan to relay the comments to help them plan. 
If it were my wife and I, we would wait until early summer to visit Canada. In-laws are retired and often like to travel near anniversary, April.


----------



## CSB (Nov 20, 2009)

Take a look at the fares offered by Porter Airlines. They are a fairly new company that flies from the Toronto Island Airport.  They offer flights to and from Boston and Montreal. Mid May the flight may cost as little a $716 for two people. My son used them on a flight from Toronto to Newark and was very happy. They have been very successful with business people because they fly practically from downtown Toronto. I don't know if the airport that they use in Boston is Logan.


----------



## bobk (Dec 23, 2009)

We took the train 2 years ago from Niagara Falls Canada to New Brunswick via Toronto and Montreal.  They have very good rates for seniors; and we enjoyed the trip.  However I must say the ride is not very scenic.


----------

